

Homemade Robotic Xylophone Plays Holiday Melodies - compumike
http://www.nerdkits.com/videos/robotic_xylophone/

======
compumike
Quick video shortcuts:

60-second demo of the xylophone playing itself:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR3xmof8rZY#t=11m50s>

Machining our own solenoids on our lathe:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR3xmof8rZY#t=5m5s>

Fun fact for the programming-minded folks: Songs are programmed in with C
macros. GCC kept trying to inline the note-queueing function, but that bloated
the compiled program size tremendously (despite specifying -Os on the command
line). We had to use a GCC directive to force it not to inline...

------
dano
This is very impressive and I appreciate the engineering education to boot.

